# Newby needing advice.Two different results



## sav90 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

In January i visited my local doctor and complained about the feeling of fullness in my throat, a cough and difficulty.The doctor put in down to acid reflux but gave me a referral to a to get an ultrasound. The ultrasound revealed i had two nodules both small and a possible enlarged parathyroid. The doctor decided to send me to a specialist, from there the specialist sent me to get a fine needle biopsy. The results came back ( the most confusing part) with two different lab results. One from the microscope with a clear result and the other from the needle with a high cancer cells results. The specialist said that either the person who looked at the results through the microscope missed the cancer because it was too small or the needle was contaminated. He sent me to have a open surgical biopsy on the lymph nodes. I find out the results tommorrow. I was just wondering has this ever happened to anyone before? or heard of this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

I'm not sure what you mean?

Did they use two needles and the first one was clear but the second one came back as canerous? If so, that's really common. You can have cancerous and non-cancerous nodules simultaneously. You can also have nodules that contain cancerous and non-cancerous cells, so depending on where the needle "hit," you'll get a different result.

I think you should consider the result as positive for thyroid cancer. I'm surprised they didn't just send you to surgery and do the biopsy of the nodes.


----------

